# So, my bassist...



## meisterjager (Aug 23, 2010)

... he's quite the man-monster. 

He's heavy handed, to say the least. This past weekend while rehearsing one of our new tunes, he ripped the bridge RIGHT OFF his Ibanez whatever 5 string thing.

Soooo, right now, to avoid having to have his big-money Warwicks and very pretty US Spector on dive-bar stages again (he's a session musician too, so he can't be having the tools of his trade destroyed), he needs a sensibly priced 5 string bass (say, £500-£600) that can SERIOUSLY take a beating. He isn't gonna buy Ibanez because this is the second one he's literally pulled apart, and he's never even got as far as taking one on stage yet.

Are there any unknown gem's that we should know about? Second hand is ok.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

does he scream "I HAVE THE POWEEERR!!!" before he starts playing?

That's a mighty strong man. Maybe you guys should put him on tranquilizers or something. Also, I find the Ibanez BTB series to be some quite sturdy pieces of equipment. Are you sure it doesn't have something to do w/ how he's treating these instruments that causes them to fall apart? 

And if that's the case does it matter what kind of bass he buys? He'll always destroy it...


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha, he doesn't do that, he's just an animal - the strongest guy I've ever known. I still don't know how he managed to destroy that bass.

Nah man, he's pretty pro with how he treats his shit - and his Warwicks have lasted years and still look mint. I'm not sure what Ibby he had, but I believe it wasn't a Japanese version - though he's just kinda got a distaste for the brand now.

I guess we'll just have to revert back to the tranquilizer darts, as you recommended, and sedate this beast.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Try out the BTBs. I think they're wonderful and I think I'd have to actively try to break one. 

Other than that I don't have a whole lot of bass experience. My SR305 seems like it might be weak enough where someone could possibly pull it apart assuming theyre were quite the beef bus... But the BTB405QM is SOLID.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Look for a bass with a string-thru bridge. If he managed to rip the string through the ferrule, then the "problem exists between keyboard and chair" if you would. 

Some ones to look at would be some of the medium to high end Fenders, Peavey Grind and Cirrus basses, and even Gibson Thunderbirds. I've seen so many of these beat to shit but still going strong.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Been meaning to try out the Peavey Grind myself...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Been meaning to try out the Peavey Grind myself...



I love them. They're not too flashy, and the quality can be a little wonky at times (more about matching wood cuts, rough finishes, minor detail stuff than fretwork issues), but they're SOLID. They sound pretty good, and I'm a sucker for passive electronics.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

I was going to get a Grind as my first bass but wasn't sure if I would like bass and all that crap that usually goes along w/ buying your first instrument of a particular type and I ended up getting an Ibby SR305 which I kinda hate (which is why I'm turning it into a project axe ). I'd offer to sell that to your bassist real cheap but I'm afraid it probably wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 23, 2010)

If he takes the bass he broke to a luthier it can be repaired to withstand his beastliness....

Have the repair guy drill out the screw holes and dowel them with maple - once the dowels are glued in and set it will be stronger than the bass was originally.

Probably less expensive than a new bass - especially if he is fond of it in the first place.


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not too sure he's fond of it, in particular, but that's definitely an option. I haven't seen quite how badly he's destroyed the thing yet, though. I've never actually even seen the bass, so for all I know he could be, for whatever reason, playing a cheap Chinese model.

aaaanyway, I'll get him to check out the other basses mentioned, ta guys


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah if it's a cheap Chibanez I'd say that's more than likely why it broke.  

IF that's the case...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

Could get a Fender Jazz bass? Byron Stroud uses Fender Jazz basses and he's a huge guy who picks fast and viciously, and they take the beating. I've seen people punish them for years and they still do the trick. You can also get gaurds for the bridge to give them a bit of protection. Plus the necks are kinda substantial so should they get knocked they should take a fair beating.

FENDER STANDARD JAZZ BASS V BSB 2009 - U.K. International Cyberstore

FENDER MEXICO DELUXE JAZZ V SERIE CAR - U.K. International Cyberstore


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 24, 2010)

That fucking 5 in line headstock is mental!


----------



## Andii (Aug 24, 2010)

Ibanez BTB are neck thru. Each individual string has its own separate bridge and each one screws into the maple with its own set of screws. I doubt he could destroy that.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't mean to be a douche,but..Even if he doesn't break his new bass,hitting so hard that a bridge falls off in 2 considered well-constructed instruments..well it's an indicant he must review a bit his technique..
Playing the notes in time doesn't always mean that you play them correctly..And the fact that he is a beast doesn't mean that beasts can't control their power.Maybe introduce him to a bit of Gary Willis?


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 24, 2010)

BTB +1

great sounding and feeling basses too. i did a whole album with a 4 and 5 string BTBs a few years back.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 24, 2010)

Andii said:


> Ibanez BTB are neck thru. Each individual string has its own separate bridge and each one screws into the maple with its own set of screws. I doubt he could destroy that.


 

My BTB is not neckthru... But I still don't think he could break it unless he was actively trying.


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 24, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> I don't mean to be a douche,but..Even if he doesn't break his new bass,hitting so hard that a bridge falls off in 2 considered well-constructed instruments..well it's an indicant he must review a bit his technique..
> Playing the notes in time doesn't always mean that you play them correctly..And the fact that he is a beast doesn't mean that beasts can't control their power.Maybe introduce him to a bit of Gary Willis?


 
There's really nothing wrong with his technique - This guy is a professional at what he does, he's way beyond the point of needing to review his technique, as far as I'm concerned. 

The point of this thread is to discover some guitars that aren't the 2k+ instruments he's used to, but can still stand up to him.

The massive collage picture posted looks like a damn solid bass. I was telling him to go maple neck through for the reasons stated.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 24, 2010)

pics of destroyed basses?


----------



## Bevo (Aug 24, 2010)

Have the repair guy drill right through the body and use bolts and nuts, lets see him pull that out!!


----------



## Bungle (Aug 25, 2010)

Well come on, somebody had to say it...


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 25, 2010)

I haven't managed to get any pictures of the destruction off him yet, but I'm round his place this weekend, I'll try and snap some.

Though, I did find a picture on his Facebook page of the actual guitar. It's a Gloss black 5 string Ibby bass.. something leads me to believe it's a cheap one.


----------



## Andii (Aug 25, 2010)

Most any cheaper bass has the bridge screwed into the body with four really short screws, with one on each corner of the plate. I have worked on several basses similar to the one you're describing and I can see it happening.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 25, 2010)

He may be professional, but I think there's something wrong if he's ripping basses apart.

Alex of Periphery doesn't tear his guitar apart. John Petrucci doesn't tear his guitar apart.

Hell, I don't even see the guys in GWAR tearing their instruments apart... and they're all muscle, not costume.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 25, 2010)

This is near-ape-proof....







It has two wood screws on top and a flange that goes through the body - the flange is for through-body stringing, but it's threaded and helps secure the mechanism as well. It's a Hipshot.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 25, 2010)

meisterjager said:


> There's really nothing wrong with his technique - This guy is a professional at what he does, he's way beyond the point of needing to review his technique, as far as I'm concerned.



Really? 

A guy rips a bridge off his bass and you don't think there is anything wrong with that? I've never heard of *anyone* doing that, not even kids who really abuse their gear. This guy, supposedly a "professional", wrecks his bass and you don't think his technique has anything wrong with it?


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 25, 2010)

hey shit happens


----------



## Necris (Aug 25, 2010)

If it's a GSR series bass I can absolutely see it happening.


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 25, 2010)

Before we go sending this guy to the FBI for bass-slaughter, I think we should find out what kinda bass it is. Like been said, if it's a cheap chinese model, it's not a surprise.

With that being said,


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> He may be professional, but I think there's something wrong if he's ripping basses apart.
> 
> Alex of Periphery doesn't tear his guitar apart. John Petrucci doesn't tear his guitar apart.
> 
> Hell, I don't even see the guys in GWAR tearing their instruments apart... and they're all muscle, not costume.


 
I've seen pictures of Jim's bass player, and he is faaaaaar bigger than the guys in Gwar, or Alex and Petrucci together.  He could rip the fretboard off if he wanted.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've seen pictures of Jim's bass player, and he is faaaaaar bigger than the guys in Gwar, or Alex and Petrucci together.  He could rip the fretboard off if he wanted.



Not possible.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have an Ibanez GSR100EX ($180) and pick really hard (with fingers, though) and I've never had bridge problems. 

+1 to BTB or Fender Jazz though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Not possible.


 
I was being sarcastic on that last bit dude.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 25, 2010)

I know. I was referring to the first part though.


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 26, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Really?
> 
> A guy rips a bridge off his bass and you don't think there is anything wrong with that? I've never heard of *anyone* doing that, not even kids who really abuse their gear. This guy, supposedly a "professional", wrecks his bass and you don't think his technique has anything wrong with it?


 
You really do know what you're talking about, I've been a silly man. I'll give mr bass player your opinion of his obviously inferior technique and send him to get some lessons from you, cos you're in no way shape or form a condescending tool. He'll pay in cash, too.

I'll post a picture of him so you recognise him.








@ Josh, CORRECT - no one or nothing is bigger than GWAR!!! And Petroidi is probably bigger than him by now 

Thanks to all that mentioned Peavey Grind - He's looking at them now and is quite fond of the 6 strings! And I must say, I'm quite fond of the 5's!  Thanks!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm glad someone else realizes that. Those aren't drawn on abs in the pictures!

Your bassist looks like a pretty big fucking dude. Not necessarily "muscular", nor "fat... just a big dude! Maybe it's just the picture or his jeans, but his legs look like trees.


----------

